# My new tank (in progress)



## scalesandfins (Aug 3, 2011)

IMG_0441 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Hi everyone. Just finish setting up my new tank this weekend and really happy how it turned out so far. I am not extremely happy with the background plants if you guys have any suggestion to switch it up it is welcome.

It currently does not have co2 but will soon. I am using ecocomplete and dosing excel atm. I am fairly new if there are things i can do to help my plants grow healthy please let me know.

I will keep postings updated pictures.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks nice, what size tank is that, and what are you going to stock it with?


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a very nice looking tank.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the tank looks great! Nice job setting up the scape so far, i love the central driftwood with the plants on it. 

I would say vals for your background but they don't react too well with excel so that wouldn't work until you went to a CO2 setup


----------



## scalesandfins (Aug 3, 2011)

thank you! i haven't filled the tank all the way with water yet because i am not sure my lighting is sufficient atm. (2x24w). what kind of plants is Val?

I really like the background plants in this video, can anyone tell me what they are and where i can get it?. thank you 
‪60P2‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Great start! Once the plants fill in that setup is going to look killer.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

scalesandfins said:


> thank you! i haven't filled the tank all the way with water yet because i am not sure my lighting is sufficient atm. (2x24w). what kind of plants is Val?
> 
> I really like the background plants in this video, can anyone tell me what they are and where i can get it?. thank you
> ‪60P2‬‏ - YouTube


The background plant in the video above appears to be:

A Rotala species....

probably... Rotala rotundifolia or Rotala sp. 'Colorata'

Another similar looking plant (with more lobe shaped leaves) is what Aquaflora sells as Ammania spp 'Bonsai' (I believe it is Ammania multiflora)

Hopefully that helps,

Stuart


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

great scape...would you mind tell me where to get those stone.


----------



## scalesandfins (Aug 3, 2011)

i got those stones fishing at the Vedder River in Chillawack.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very impressive setup so far,iam sure once the Co2 gets installed you shall have a lush and green scape on your hands.What stock will you be going with ? Thanks for sharing,keep the updates coming!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

That's aweomse

very Amano style


I love the pathway in the middle!


----------

